# by the push question...



## curty85 (Jan 27, 2005)

You know, when I was paying for plowing, I got 2 pushes for the quoted price. Is that still true????? That is what I do, I quote a price and push twice for that price. If I have to push more than twice, I double the agreed upon price... Am I gypping myself?


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

My per push price is for 1 plowing only including cleanup.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

curty85 said:


> You know, when I was paying for plowing, I got 2 pushes for the quoted price. Is that still true????? That is what I do, I quote a price and push twice for that price. If I have to push more than twice, I double the agreed upon price... Am I gypping myself?


Depends on local practice. If that's what they do around there and you're happy with it, go for it. .For instance, if someone within a half mile of me was paying me $100 for a driveway 25' x 100', I'd gladly give them two pushes.


----------



## bcf (Oct 29, 2003)

My per push price is for a set amount of snow pushed once. I charge everytime Im at the site. But Mick gave a good example of giving the customer something more, hopefully making them realize the worth of your business relationship.


----------



## P_Lo (Oct 6, 2005)

I charge a 1/2 rate for the second or any additional pushes. Seems to work for me and the customer...


----------



## Hmebuildr (Jan 16, 2002)

I give the customers 2 pushes for the agreed price. That is up to 8 inches anything over that I charge 1/2 the price every time I go back. They know this up front and it works so they are happy. The up side is that neighbors talk to each other and when they find out that the guys next door pays less but gets more they call me.

I know of too many guys around here that charge less then me but do it by the push. These are the same guys that will go back 3 times for a 6 inch snowfall so the customer pays 3 times.


----------



## curty85 (Jan 27, 2005)

Good call, I think I will make my break point 8 inches. I am not expensive and wish that i could charge everybody per season. I would definately make sure that they are constantly kept clean. With my short route, I am out several times per storm as it is for quality control. Ill go with 8 inches and make that a double. - 4 pushes to call it a night. cant wait for snow.


----------



## TomCappa (Oct 25, 2005)

Don't cheat yourself, especially with the price of gas....I do a per push fee.


----------

